# new member



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Hello from Nova Scotia
I joined this group yesterday, I am a wood carver and live just out Truro NS. I am a member of the Truro Carvers. I prefer to carver caricatures rather then wild life. I carve in white pine, basswood, eastern white cedar, yellow cedar, poplar, cypress knees and any other wood that lands in my shop.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Welcome to LJ.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome to the asylum! Please put on the stylish jacket with the arms that tie in the back.

We are glad you are here!


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. Please post photos of some of your completed work in your projects so we can see them.

Claude


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Glad to have you with us. Show us your work. PLEASE.
Bill


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Glad you got on board.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Welcome to LJ. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome, please do not ask which table saw to buy.


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the welcomes to the group, I will post some pics as soon as I figure out how to transfer the images, have a fun day making the chips fly


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Welcome aboard, NS. Carvers make great Lumberjocks. There is always someone asking questions about woodcarving and we love to see all of the nice woodcarvings that are posted. Have fun and welcome aboard.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## HornedWoodwork (Jan 28, 2015)

Welcome and I hope you enjoy the site, lots of great and passionate woodworkers here trying to share info and a few laughs along the way.


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Hi All Just going to post a few pics of carvings i have done over the









past few years


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Looks like i have a lot to learn about photobucket
maybe next time


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Welcome to the community Bruce.


----------



## torpidihummer (Apr 29, 2013)

Welcome aboard, how do you like carving 'white pine', I have heard that this wood 
is great for those of us that use knives and other edge tools, but I wonder how white
pine will carve using power tools? Enjoy the group and just carve to your heart's content.
Oscar


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome! I bet it's lovely where you are now. I envy your talents. I always felt, I could "learn woodworking", but carving to me is a talent you have to just "have". Although one of my bucket list items is a ball -n- claw foot.


----------

